# Great Discovery



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Being a member of Lumberjocks for awhile, today I was cruising through the forum
and Lord and Behold, I discovered the Woodcarving Section, being a Woodcarver
for several years, I am totally amazed. So today being to 'gloomy' of a day to carve,
I will stay warm and read through some of the old posts of interest to me.
Thanks
Oscar


----------

